# Just got new tires...not sure what to think!



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had some Fuzion ZR1's installed today and for the price of $453 with road hazard warranty and install, I couldn't beat them. They are front 245/45-17 and 275/40-17 rears. They look really good and have no rub on the stock rims at all. All the research I found on them showed great results on dry and wet surfaces but not good at all on snow/ice (obviously). After testing them out, it seems I have a much more violent wheel hop issue now, plus they seem to spin a lot more easily than I thought they would. After driving for a few miles, they seem to get better grip but really not sure how I feel as of yet. Take into consideration, it is 14 degrees here in sunny Omaha. I'm hoping that is the reason due to the cold and newness of the tire.

Any one have any sugestions and experiences that will help? Also, what would be the best single mod for eliminating (or lessening) wheel hop? They do look dang good however!


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Just curious, any tire rub on the rear? I like your idea of tires but I don't want to roll my fenders. Any scrubs on the rear? I think it would be ideal in Atlanta.:cool


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

No scrubbing whatsoever! I tested the best I could during the heavy after work traffic but tonight when I go to work, I'll have more open road to test. Just by looking, they don't even lok bigger at all. They actually loook smaller than the 245's up front. Maybe some type of optical allusion.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> No scrubbing whatsoever! I tested the best I could during the heavy after work traffic but tonight when I go to work, I'll have more open road to test. Just by looking, they don't even lok bigger at all. They actually loook smaller than the 245's up front. Maybe some type of optical allusion.


It is an optical illusion. I have the same setup. The cold temps are not friendly to our high performance tire selection. Probably another reason for GM using the BFGs from the factory. I have had these tires on for a little over 6 months. One word of warning: when the tread is almost gone, size won't help. They spin as easily as any other.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> I had some Fuzion ZR1's installed today and for the price of $453 with road hazard warranty and install, I couldn't beat them. They are front 245/45-17 and 275/40-17 rears. They look really good and have no rub on the stock rims at all. All the research I found on them showed great results on dry and wet surfaces but not good at all on snow/ice (obviously). After testing them out, it seems I have a much more violent wheel hop issue now, plus they seem to spin a lot more easily than I thought they would. After driving for a few miles, they seem to get better grip but really not sure how I feel as of yet. Take into consideration, it is 14 degrees here in sunny Omaha. I'm hoping that is the reason due to the cold and newness of the tire.
> 
> Any one have any sugestions and experiences that will help? Also, what would be the best single mod for eliminating (or lessening) wheel hop? They do look dang good however!


Cheapest way I have heard (no actual experience) to help wheel hop is $85 for drag bags. I know someone who runs 12 psi in them all the time. It will also give you a little more clearance in the back.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks like I'm gonna get some King Drag springs and prothane bushing set when taxes get in. As well as some other goodies.


----------

